# Goldfish hanging around top of tank...



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

The usual idea would be low oxygen, but my filter is spilling out water and creating quite a lot of bubbles so I'm assuming this isn't the problem. 
At first I thought maybe a pebble was swallowed but he can eat and I really can't see anything. 
His mouth just keeps moving and moving.He will swim to the bottom but not for long. I have check all water aspects, however at current my tank is cycling, I changed the water about 5 hours ago, ammonia is fine, the ph did raise quite dramatically though since then. During the week the water went a bit bad, but I had no time for a water change. I have ammonia detox API brand. I also added a fake plant when I changed the tank, I washed it before hand, no soap just water. He seemed fine after the water change, temperature was exact when replacing water. 

However, I do suspect Ich due to a white spot on his back. I don't know if this is a damaged fin though...

Help would be appreciated. I am going to the aquarium store first thing, however most of them don't seem to have a clue.

Mulder is a fantail goldfish - but also has the eyes of a celestial/telescope goldfish.
Water temp is 25 degrees. 
26 litre tank to himself. 
Filter 
Light.


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Update*

Well he just started picking through his pebbles again, which is usually habit.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
could be because he is going through the cycle.
if going to the aquarium shop,would it be possible for you to get some benificial
bacteria,the better ones are kept in the fridge .
or perhaps a friend with an aquarium could donate some media from their tank.


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

willow said:


> hello and welcome.
> could be because he is going through the cycle.
> if going to the aquarium shop,would it be possible for you to get some benificial
> bacteria,the better ones are kept in the fridge .
> or perhaps a friend with an aquarium could donate some media from their tank.


Thanks for replying;

My fiance suggested other tank media, I will ask them aqurium shop about bacteria for the tank.
He seems fine now actually, I had the silencer on for a while and took it off about an hour ago so now plenty of bubbles and water disturbance. He is acting fine at the moment, maybe the oxygen in the tank has become better?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

what have you on the bottom as media ?


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

willow said:


> what have you on the bottom as media ?


Black pebbles around 5-10mm thick, 1cm long.
Glass orb - like a papper weight, not so big.
And fake plant, purple, not too bright for the fish I don't think.


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

ashv20 said:


> Black pebbles around 5-10mm thick, 1cm long.
> Glass orb - like a papper weight, not so big.
> And fake plant, purple, not too bright for the fish I don't think.


Attachment of the tank.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

whops sorry i didn't read the post you did say what you had. 
(i'm a scatter brain of nerves today)
if he's gaping at the top of the tank then amonia i think is the problem,
you may know this already but i'll say incase you don't..............
pre soak his food befor you give it to him,he'll not ingest so much air,and won't
overfill on food when it swells in his belly.


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

willow said:


> whops sorry i didn't read the post you did say what you had.
> (i'm a scatter brain of nerves today)
> if he's gaping at the top of the tank then amonia i think is the problem,
> you may know this already but i'll say incase you don't..............
> ...


Thanks I'll give that a try!
And thank you for replying.
I do believe he has Ich for sure now but it's not bothering him at this stage, recomend any specific brands?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

there are different ways of treating ICH,i've not done it for goldies before,
ummmmm,let me see what i can come up with,
the interpet range is good,i use that for the tropicals,
hopefully someone else will help :-D


----------



## ashv20 (Apr 30, 2010)

willow said:


> there are different ways of treating ICH,i've not done it for goldies before,
> ummmmm,let me see what i can come up with,
> the interpet range is good,i use that for the tropicals,
> hopefully someone else will help :-D


Hahaha yes, Thanks anyway, I'm sure it can't be too hard.

Sleep now.
THanks for your time.


----------

